# schlachtzugwarnungen innerhalb einer gruppe



## Sorbet (4. September 2011)

ich weis nicht ob ich hier im forum falsch bin..aber bevor catalysm da war konnte mann innerhalb einer gruppe eine warnung über den ganzen bildschirm erscheinen lassen zum beispiel mana pause. 

weis irgendeiner wie das ging? habe es leider vergessen.

angeblich soll das nicht mehr gehen nur innerhalb eines schlachtzuges. was ich sehr arm fände von blizz wenn das weg wäre. 
Vielleicht habe ich es auchnur vergessen ....kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## SchurxoxD (4. September 2011)

Du musst /rw <Text> (ohne die <>) schreiben

btw.. FÖÖÖRST!


----------



## Eloquia (4. September 2011)

Geht übrigens nur, wenn Du Schlachtzugleiter bist oder Dir ein Assistent gegeben wurde.


----------

